# tire hit right front fender well



## lovin it (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess that is what caused the fender well:confused pull down a little and the screw is gone that is at the top of the fender well....has anyone else had this happen? what can I do to keep this from happening again?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Common suspension issue. Search. It has been answred too many times.


----------



## lovin it (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh why didn't I think of that?? Oh, I did and didn't find anything that's why I asked....If anyone alse could please help me I would greatly appreciate it as I'm not sure if it was my tire that caused this or what!!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Strub rub is a common issue is bushings failing. Upgrade to poly and you are good to go. Pedders is just 1 company that makes them. BMR is also a vender on the site and I think they make them as well.


----------



## lovin it (Jul 2, 2009)

the indention is on the outside top fender wall....would strut rub have caused it there? Or are you saying the bushings are wore out and thats what made the fender come down and hit the tire? :confused


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

What size rims and tires do you have?
Too wide of rim or wrong offset on rim can cause it.
Also, weak springs/struts.
Bad radius rod bushings can cause it to hit on the
back of the fendewell

Larry


----------



## lovin it (Jul 2, 2009)

Stock wheels and tires are 245/45/17....it looks like to me for it to hit on the tire at the top I must of had the wheel turned a little to the outside and hit a hole in the road for it to hit where it did and to pull the screw out....I just had these tires put on in May and the mechanic said everything looked good.....but I'm also having the vibration in steering wheel mostly around 55 to 60 mph and a little bit when I brake....I had others tell me to torque the wheels so I'm going to try that.....My husband said he thinks the indention was already there and the screw was already gone when we bought it but I think as many times as it has been washed I would have noticed it....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i haven't heard of strut bushing causing fender well contact but radius rod bushings, ya. that and weak springs/struts are the other possibility


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

With the car having all OEM suspension parts in new condition, and alignment at proper specs, will I still have a problem or should I be good to go? I have the OEM 17's with original tire size.

Thank you


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Consider going to a Pedders dealer to have it checked out. Some of the bushings on our car just can't hold up. The radius rod bushings came filled with liquid but it tends to weep out. This car was designed for a V6 but Holden shoved a V8 in theirs which is what led to us getting the GTO. So this bushing doesn't last carrying the weight of our engine and due to the fact of all of our great roads. I am not telling you to go get Pedderized, I'm just saying your car will handle so much better and not effect your ride quality if a few of the bushings are upgraded.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

We used to carry a full line of the noltec bushings but have not been able to get them any longer. We do carry harrop rear cradle bushings and the harrop covers as well. We do have some noltec pieces left if your in need of something give me a call and i will see if we have what your looking for.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

ahhh, good ol' NOLTEC. Luckily I got every piece needed before their demise. Mr Nolan sold out to Lovell. Lovell still has blue bushings but has switched their formula to the same everyone else uses, which is a polyurethane (of varying hardness). Noltec was a polyester which was miles harder than rubber but softer than polyurethane.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help! Is this Pedders stuff bushings only, or many components?

I went to the Pedders website to see what they offer. I dont know if I feel like spending alot of $ right now and if the car will be OK with just the new strut bushings and the other various link bushings mentioned, that would be good for me!

Thanks again!

Jim


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cobra126 said:


> Thanks for the help! Is this Pedders stuff bushings only, or many components?
> 
> I went to the Pedders website to see what they offer. I dont know if I feel like spending alot of $ right now and if the car will be OK with just the new strut bushings and the other various link bushings mentioned, that would be god for me!
> 
> ...


Pedders carries probably the most complete line altho they get premium pricing for everything unless you find what you want on sale. i have the Heinz 57 suspension, Lovells, Super Pro, Energy Suspension, Harrop, Koni, Pedders and i had Noltec. IMHO you won't be able to tell the difference as they are all superior to stock. my Lovells stuff is springs and strut mounts and they work very well and most of my other bushings are Super Pro which are very popular in Australia. Tein dealers can get those, Lovells are Kollar Racing, Energy at Speed Inc and Pedders at various Pedders dealers. all are fairly easy to install yourself with jack stands, a few tools and a little ingenuity. i probably saved $800 or more over straight Pedders and another $1,000 on the install. to some that's chump change i guess


----------

